# Heavy Cocktail Buffet Ideas



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I've gotten requests for heavy cocktail food on the terrace, May graduation dinner, no silverware...I talked to a friend that says he uses shot glasses for presentation on beds of ice....tiny fresh spring veg with dip , shrimp with an herb and peanut sauce wrapped in rice paper, I sent a list of stations that include duxelle and hot butter crouton, quesadilla, leg of lamb carving with pitas and tziki, blinis with smoked salmon, ....shots of asp soup with minced salmon, truffles, tarts, mini sandwiches....pork with rhubarb sauce. Anyway what do you hav3e on your Heavy fingerfood menus...?


----------



## spiny norman (Mar 23, 2004)

Tiny bruschettas with sundried tomatoes
Mini Capresa salads ( tiny tomatoes a basil leaf and a small blob of mozarella splashed with sundried tomato oil)
Tiny kebabs of fillet steak with guasaca ( like a thin guacamole)
Chicken sate
Tiny bits of chicken wrapped in bacon
Artichoke hearts wrapped in bacon
Fresh figs, toasted almond wrapped in prosciutto
Mini spring rolls
Mini empanadas ( tiny fried pasties filled with meat, chicken or cheese)
Crepe-Sushi rolls ( use a crepe to roll up thin slices of salmon, a little dill, some capers, onion, fresh parsley and some spring lettuce. Cut on the bias)
Eggplant rolls ( grill your eggplant and use it to roll up cheeses, cooked meats, etc)
Vol-au-vents 
Mini- quiches
onion tartlets
Boreks
Samosas

I could go on all night!


----------



## artameates (Mar 10, 2004)

You could fill the shot glasses with a baster. Im using my Baster to water my plants. No more splashed water from derelict leaves.


----------

